
Longtime Apple Programmer and Swift Creator Leaves Apple for Tesla - cpeterso
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2017/01/longtime-apple-programmer-and-swift-creator-leaves-apple-for-tesla/
======
grzm
Announcement from Tesla:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13369510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13369510)

Over 190 comments.

------
ebbv
This is story is currently on the front page.

